

A Mouse Can Infect Your Network - nickolai
http://www.pcworld.com/article/235173/a_mouse_can_infect_your_network.html

======
ssdsa
From the article:

"IT security admins must understand that a computer can be compromised by
almost any hardware device plugged into it. Hardware is hardware -- the
instructions coded into it and its firmware takes precedence over software.
When we talk trust boundaries in computer security, you always have to
remember the hardware boundary must be discussed and defended. If I, as the
attacker, can convince a victim to plug in some sort of hardware or if I plug
it in myself, then it is, for all intense purposes, game over. If I can plug
something into your USB, DMA, FireWire, and now mouse port, I'll likely
succeed in carrying off a malicious action."

Wow, what a lot of nonsense! Why would a hardware USB device necessarily have
access over the whole computer? And the author doesn't even know that there is
no different between a USB port and a mouse port ...

------
schrototo
This article is pretty useless. The actual hack is detailed here:
[http://pentest.snosoft.com/2011/06/24/netragards-hacker-
inte...](http://pentest.snosoft.com/2011/06/24/netragards-hacker-interface-
device-hid/)

